# OPK as HPT- 3 days in a row+++ Darkest [email protected] 13 DPO



## sirouseman

https://www.fertilityties.com/system/surveys/1721/surveys_1721_original.jpg?2013

I have still not yet confirmed via HPT. Waiting it out a 4 or 5 more days. No pre AF cramping as of yet. All is quiet by way of symptoms, but from conception/ovulation to 4DPO I had some promising symptoms such as extreme smell aversion to fried chicken after only hours of what I believe to have been possible conception. Also, fertile CM about 4 days after O with a huge temp dip that same day, following by rising temps the next day after and cease of the EWCM. I also haven't had pronounced EWCM for at least 6 months, so I was very surprised to see it this cycle. I believe when early implantation is occurring, it is possible to see reemergence of fertile CM. I hope that's the truth, otherwise it was just a delayed ovulation. :-/ I BD'd again anyways, just in case! I started the OPK as HPT at 10 DPO, and today lines appeared much more quickly and darker than any other day @ what is now 13 DPO (estimate). I quit while I was still ahead and stopped temping at around 9 DPO! I have no idea what my LP is right now, but I do know it's more than 9 days and less than 15! So, I'm not getting too excited until I reach at least 16 DPO or the OPK's keep showing positive for the next few days. My first pregnancy I took 7 OPK's which all came up as positive from 10 DPO, and then on DPO 18 I received my blaring positive on the HPT after the first drop of urine hit the test!!! The test line is slightly darker than the control. I don't want to jinx this or press my luck, but this is exactly what happened my first pregnancy, except for I'm almost symptomless this time around, so I'm not quite sure if this will prove to be a BFP or not! My boobs feel enlarged and heavy, but no sore nipples or anything. I've had constipation intermittently 2 days of this cycle, with some hemerrhoid problems. Also the last 2 nights in the row I've had serious restlessness, toss n turning, and feeling very warm in temperature, breaking out a sweat! Not used to constipation at all either! I will try and update this post as soon as I know! The image shows OPK from 11 or 12 DPO and is uniformly equal in color to the control! I definitely know I'm not ovulating again because I temp, and also my cm is sticky/creamy-- Lots of creamy! Cervix is also high, soft, closed, but I've learned my lesson not to rely on cervical position anymore, because it's thrown me for a loop too many times in the past! Sometimes it stays high the whole cycle because of too much BD LOL. BTW-- Using CVS brand OPK. Does anyone have experience with using these? Does it always show two lines like this!? Am I PG, have a lot of LH naturally in my system, or are this darn things defective!? Ahhh!! Throw me some baby dust :baby::happydance:


----------



## angel2010

Good luck!


----------



## saveme

:dust::dust::dust: Good luck!!!


----------



## popchick75

Good luck, but be aware that most women get a secondary LH surge before AF. OPKs will pick that up. OPKs *can* be used as a HPT, but it won't pick up the pregnancy until after a HPT would. Several women swear that the OPK picked it up first, but it's highly likely it was picking up that secondary surge instead of the pregnancy. 
My OPKs will always test instantly positive at any point past 10dpo.


----------



## sirouseman

Oh no, really? I was afraid of that. But why don't the manufacturer's warn of this in the booklet of instruction. All it says is that pregnancy could affect the result and show positives. My temps are still very high, but I am losing hope fast. At 10 dpo this is the same thing that started happening with my first pregnancy.


----------



## sirouseman

I couldn't help but notice your info below your post of trying for 10 years and all of the things you've been thru and tried. Do you think any of that affects your opk's? I have very regular cycles and no pcos or anything. This never has happened to me in cycles. I just get the positives right before or during OV. I am going to try to still hold on to a little hope. :( thanks for your information though.


----------



## sirouseman

Ok. Wait. I have one more very important question you may be able to answer for me... how long is a secondory LH estrogen surge in the LP supposed to last to be giving positives like this?? My temps have been climbing and staying high so far. I will try and post my chart.


----------



## popchick75

sirouseman said:


> Ok. Wait. I have one more very important question you may be able to answer for me... how long is a secondory LH estrogen surge in the LP supposed to last to be giving positives like this?? My temps have been climbing and staying high so far. I will try and post my chart.

It's different for everyone, just as the initial surge is for everyone. I'm definitely not saying that you aren't pregnant, just that if you take a HPT right now and it is BFN, that OPK is just picking up the secondary surge. If you take it and it's a BFP, then it is definitely possible that it is detecting the HCG instead of the secondary surge. The only way to know for sure what it is picking up is to take a HPT.

My infertility is unexplained. All of my blood and hormone levels have always been perfect. Any sort of treatment, such as stims or intralipids, are all targeted at a certain function. None of that would affect LH. 

How many months have you been charting? How does this one compare to your others?


----------



## popchick75

sirouseman said:


> Oh no, really? I was afraid of that. But why don't the manufacturer's warn of this in the booklet of instruction. All it says is that pregnancy could affect the result and show positives. My temps are still very high, but I am losing hope fast. At 10 dpo this is the same thing that started happening with my first pregnancy.

Well, technically that's true....pregnancy could affect results and show a positive. But it is primarily a test for LH. It was meant to test for that and is therefor more sensitive for LH which is why it would always detect LH before HCG. 

Manufacturer's primary interest is covering their butts. They also tell you that you should always use FMU. Not necessarily true all of the time. If you read around on the boards and look up research, more women will get a stronger line with SMU.


----------



## sirouseman

Thanks for all the great info. At first I was kinda bummed at your first response because I am just needing a lot of hope right now. Compared to other charts things are looking good. It seems I may have had an early implantation because I had a very low dip followed by 2 days of EWCM and then since then temps have gone in the 98 range stayed there so far. I know I should just pull the trigfer already and go buy one of those cleclear blue tests that tell you the conception weeks. I should just end this torture and get an answer for myself! Usually I would expect pre AF spotting a day or two before my AF and also throbbing painful cramps but I have none of that yet. So as long as there is none of that and high temps and all these + opks, I am feeling good. If I test bfn on hpt today, I am going to be so crushed. I should just let the witch end it once and for all. I know I am torturing myself.


----------



## popchick75

How long is your LP usually?

The only way to know what that OPK is detecting is to use a HPT :)


----------



## sirouseman

I believe 14 days pretty much. That is what it was last cycle. Ahhh I know! I don't want to end this long string of hope and go spend like $25 on a good digital test. I'll just keep waiting. The dip I had with ewcm might have been delayed ovulation. I am not sure. That would only put me around 10 DPO. So, there is still a chance stupid AF is coming on time. My newest symptom is hot flashes and extreme restlessness. I swear I have not been able to sleep through the night for like 3 days now! I will try to post my chart right now.


----------



## detterose

Poas!!!


----------



## sirouseman

Still going strong. No cramps or spotting. Temps still 98 range. Cycles range 29-34 days, and I have reached day 30. We shall see!! Boobs feel more firm and swollen/enlarged. Hope it's not AF related. Opks still positive even with diluted urine now. Ahhh!!! Def ovulated later than I thought but BD at that second low temp dip so I know my bases are covered and I still stand a chance! Even with O delayed that would put me around 13 or 14 dpo and still no cramps or decline. Fingers crossed! Clear blue digital gave me a BFN. Found out it is not a very sensitive test and better for taking way later past AF or you could get false negative. I am prayipraying I tested too early and def O'd later than I had thought by like 3 or 4 days... waiting till cd 35 to maybe test again. That woukd have me considered pretty majorly late because it ia on the longer end of how long my cycles go. Haven't had a 34 day one in months.


----------



## sirouseman

I am buying a frer next time. That one gave me my positive for my first and only pregnancy. I do not think I will ever be a fan of those digitals.


----------

